# Two is better than one!



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Two really is a joy. A couple pics of Lady (big sis) and Prince (new little brother). They are very entertaining together when playing or just super cute when hanging out and/or sleeping together.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Sooo cute!! I love them


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

They do make a lovely pair. I agree that two is better than one, much easier too.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

We told you so!!

I agree. They are precious together!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Part of my agreement with hubby was signing a statement saying basically the two would not turn into three! I think I am satisfied with two. It is nice having a boy and girl and I like that they keep each other company, etc. I also like having two pups to walk with me! They draw quite a bit of attention.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

They're both beautiful. I'm so glad that they're getting on well


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Two is way better than one! I would love to have another one. Especially when Angel pesters me to play with him while I am at work.

But as it is, our cat hides upstairs all day. I don't want to stress her out with another one! When she is stressed, she loses fur on her ears! It's not pretty - and I feel bad for her!

But I am glad that you have two beautiful babies! You will definitely enjoy them!


----------



## Chihuahua-mamma (Apr 16, 2012)

Two are double the trouble, and double the fun! Double the loving too.....the best bit. x


----------



## SharaAngel<3 (Nov 14, 2010)

soooo cute!!! in the second picture, prince looks like hes smiling!! so sweet!!


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

Awww so adoreable! I kinda snickered when I read your hubby made you sign an agreement that two wouldn't turn into three, I think my husband might do the same to me one day.


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

I love having two Chis. And actually don't want any more. It's nice that that both usually have a lap with hubby and I!!


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

Very cute!!! More pics please!


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

Love the fluffies.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Jayda they are so adorable together, love them!!


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Two lucky little ones, they both are so adorable.


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

They are so beautiful!


----------



## Vereyna (May 1, 2012)

I agree completely, two is better than one! Lady and Prince make a good pair!


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

They are both gorgeous and so adorable together. I agreed with you that two are better than one.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

two little darlings...they really look so cute together...


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

What a darling new addition to your chi family!! I'm so excited for you. They are both adorable.


----------

